# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS cybex pallas

## Ivana B-G

evo naisla sam na jednu novu AS i jako mi se svida, slicna je Kiddy sjedalica s onim "stolom" ispred djeteta - kazu da je tu siguran nacin voznje za dijete.
ima li tko mozda nesto reci za ovu AS? zasad ima samo jedan test, gdje je prosla sa "vrlo dobar".....
http://cybex-online.com/site/uk/prod...ts/pallas.html

----------


## rikikiki

Mi smo jučer kupili ovu sjedalicu, nadam se da smo dobro izabrali. Za sada je još ne možemo koristiti jer gđica još nema ni 6 mjeseci, ali čim dostigne 9 kila i počne samostalno sjediti ide u nju jer ju jedva uguram u ove koje sada imamo. U PP jaje nema šanse da više uđe jer je preduga (viri joj i glava i noge preko ruba) a Chicco nam je nešto veća pa će još morati poslužiti jedno vrijeme.

----------


## daddycool

> ali čim dostigne 9 kila i počne samostalno sjediti ide u nju


samostalno ustajati na noge a ne samostalno sjediti

----------


## rikikiki

Da, krivo sam mislila ... ipak je to bitna razlika! Thx!

----------


## Quincy

Vidim da ima jednostavnu opciju spustanja u 'lezeci polozaj' jednom rukom s prednjeg sjedala (kao Priori). U nasem slucaju iznimno pozeljno! 

Ima li tko iskustva s ovakvom sjedalicom? Kako klinci reagiraju na taj jastuk/stolic sprijeda? (Pitam 'samo' kako klinci reagiraju uz pretpostavku da su testovi koji pokazuju da je sjedalica sigurna vjerodostojni...)

----------


## mis-pis

Evo par pitanja i odgovora od samog proizvodjaca. Zasto se ova sjedalica smije koristiti duze od 6 godina, ili koliko vec drugi proizvodjaci tvrde da je rok trajanja sjedalice;
kako se razmak jastucica od djeteta, prateci rast djeteta, moze regulisati da uvijek bude isto rastojanje od tijela itd...

http://cybex-online.com/site/uk/serv...aqspallas.html

----------


## Mali Medo

Pozdrav!
I ja sam gledala da bih kupila ovu as.
Molila bih savjetnice da kažu šta misle o korištenju as duže od 6 godina (ako proizvođač ti dopušta).
Hvala puno

----------


## mis-pis

Upravo pronasla informaciju da postoji i pallas fix, AS koja ima isofix i dok se koristi kao 9-18 za jastucicem i onom bazom koja se kasnije skida, a i poslije se "pretvara" u solution x-fix.

http://web38.server25.publicompserve...--Isofix-.html

----------


## little-susane

i sve bi to bilo dobro da se može kupiti kod nas...

----------


## daddycool

> Molila bih savjetnice da kažu šta misle o korištenju as duže od 6 godina (ako proizvođač ti dopušta).
> Hvala puno


Uvijek se treba držati uputa proizvođača, pa tako i ovaj put.

----------


## Kupusic

Mislim se dal da uzmem ovu sjedalicu.
Molila bih vaša iskustva koliko je laka za rukovanje i stavljanje djeteta u sjedalicu. 

Jel bi po vama bio problem sjedalicu prebacivati iz auta u auto?

----------


## martinaP

Cijena?

----------


## jelena.O

1600 kn  u tintiliniću + imaš popust od 10% na gotovinu iznad 500 kn

----------


## Kupusic

Ovaj vikend na sajmu u Splitu vam u daju 20% popust na gotovinu. Ja sam je jučer uzela pa nas je došla 1.280 kn umjesto standardnih 1.599 kn.
Mislim da i na kartice ima neki popust. Mislim da je 15% al nisam sigurna.

----------


## Mali Medo

> Ovaj vikend na sajmu u Splitu vam u daju 20% popust na gotovinu. Ja sam je jučer uzela pa nas je došla 1.280 kn umjesto standardnih 1.599 kn.
> Mislim da i na kartice ima neki popust. Mislim da je 15% al nisam sigurna.


Na čijem štandu si kupila?

----------


## Kupusic

Tintilinić

----------


## Mali Medo

Na žalost oni neće sudjelovati na ovom sajmu u zagrebu  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

mali medo, na koji sajam si mislila, beba, mama i trudnica?????

----------


## little-susane

mi kupili pallas fix i prezadovoljni smo...jednostavna za montiranje, a curki je draži onaj zaštitni jastuk nego pojasevi koje smo imali na AS do 13kg. kod pričvršćivanja pojaseva je uvijek bilo plakanja, sad se uopće ne buni, samo podigne rukice da namjestimo jastuk  :Wink: .

----------


## miffi73

Da li je netko uspoređivao Kiddy Comfort Pro ili Guardian Pro AS s ovom sjedalicom? Odustali smo od BeSafe Combi AS nakon što smo saznali cijenu pa se suprug i ja sada dvoumimo oko ove tri sjedalice.

----------


## superx

Mi je kupujemo za poklon pa ćemo viditi, inaće imamo cybex ali od 15 kg.

----------


## rikikiki

Evo iskustvo ... beba ju jako voli, odmah diže ručice kad počnem stavljati jastuk ... kao da ga grli. Lako se premješta iz auta u auto i čini mi se jako čvrsta i stabilna kad se montira.
Mana: kod manjih auta pojas je na knap ... mi imamo ibizu i jedva nategnem pojas da ju zakopčam, kad je montirana u octaviji to je posve druga priča. Preporučam da ju prije kupnje probate montirati u auto i prekontrolirate da li je pojas dovoljno dug.

----------


## luth

Pozdrav!
Evo mi kupili cybex pallas neki dan i malcu se zasad sviđa. Iako pravi test tek slijedi, putujemo na more, pa ću onda vidjeti kako mu se sviđa.

Imam pitanje: Da li postoji način da se ova AS postavi na sredinu zadnjeg sjedišta auta? Naime, na srednjem sjedalu ima kao malo izbočenje, pa kad smo ju tamo htjeli pričvrstiti, onda je AS šetala u zavoju. Inače, probati ćemo danas stići na besplatni pregled, iako malac obično u to vrijeme spava  :Smile: 

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## daddycool

jeste bili danas?

----------


## luth

Nismo, nažalost, probudio s tek u podne. Kao da zna kada mama planira nešto, pa onda odluči spavati. To mi je već treći put izveo  :Smile: )

Možda se nađe netko s iskustvom pa napiše riječ, dvije da li je izvedivo pričvršičvanje AS na sredinu.

----------


## daddycool

postavljanje u sredinu ti češće ovisi o autu. uzmi upute auta u ruke i traži što piše o postavljanju dječje sjedalice. ako upute automobila kažu da može onda ti je drugi korak da to isprobaš jer ukoliko je na sjedalu greben (izbočina) onda je velika vjerojatnost da se sjedalica neće moći dobro učvrstiti.

----------


## Plusic

> mi kupili pallas fix i prezadovoljni smo...jednostavna za montiranje, a curki je draži onaj zaštitni jastuk nego pojasevi koje smo imali na AS do 13kg. kod pričvršćivanja pojaseva je uvijek bilo plakanja, sad se uopće ne buni, samo podigne rukice da namjestimo jastuk .


 upravo gledam ovu AS za svog klinca, ima skoro 14mjeseci i vrijeme je da izadjemo iz MC cabrio premda bi ga ja drzala u njemu jos dugo....
ova mi se cini kao najbolji izbor s obzirom da ne moramo vise mjenjati sjedalicu vec samo kod 18kg (ili 4godine) izbacimo jastucic...
takodjer bi uzela i za starijeg (3godine i 2mjeseca) takodjer istu ali neznam kako ce on prihvatiti jastucic? i da li uopce ima smisla uzimati ovu za njega ili da pricekamo jos godinu dana (ili jos 3kg) i predjemo odmah u neki od boostera sa naslonom i isofixom?

i najvaznije pitanje, koliko ste je platili?
gledala sam na webu od tintilinica 1599kn ali mislim da je to pallas bez isofixa?

hvala

----------


## Deaedi

U Baby Centru je bas na akciji Cybex pallas 2-fix 9-36kg. Uzeli bi je za drugi auto, jer nam je zadnji put ona 9-18kg iz drugog auta jedva bila korištena. Zanima me, koliko kuzim, s obzirom da nema pojasa - da li dijete klizi u njoj, mislim, da li se moze nekako iskriviti? Također, da li je u njoj jako vruće, bojim se da jako grije radi onog zatvorenog dijela?

----------


## puntica

ja nemam cybex ali imam kiddy 9-36 koja ima isti sistem vezanja ko ova. i dijete ne klizi, uopće. ima unutra neki jastučić za manje dijete koji služi da podigne dijete do visine one prečke, da bude dobro zaglavljeno
i nije vruće u njoj, odnosno, manje je vruće nego u obično 9-18 sjedalici jer leđa nisu pričvršćena na podlogu cijelo vrijeme nego se mogu malo luftati (moje dijete se puno više znojilo u 9-18 kad je bila zabarikadirana za naslon od sjedalice)
osim toga, imamo ovo http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=176247 koje je super za ljeto jer je baš onako super prozračno

----------


## Plusic

ovo mene stalno muci - kiddy ili cybex ?
taman kad sam se odlucila definitivno za cybex, saznala sam da kiddy ima bolje navlake, odn. prozracniji materijal same sjedalice.
Al opet, kad stavim pamucnu navlaku na cybex trebalo bi to sve biti isto...

a ovaj jastucic od kiddy moze i na cybex koliko sam skontala?

i da, buduci nikako ne mogu do SLO, jel ima neka opcija da oni to posalju negdje u HR ili barem negdje blizu granice?

----------


## Plusic

> U Baby Centru je bas na akciji Cybex pallas 2-fix 9-36kg. Uzeli bi je za drugi auto, jer nam je zadnji put ona 9-18kg iz drugog auta jedva bila korištena. Zanima me, koliko kuzim, s obzirom da nema pojasa - da li dijete klizi u njoj, mislim, da li se moze nekako iskriviti? Također, da li je u njoj jako vruće, bojim se da jako grije radi onog zatvorenog dijela?


ne mogu naci niti 2-fix niti akcije na njihovom webu  :Sad: 
moze neki link?
hvala puno!!!!

----------


## puntica

sa i bez isofixa
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222421
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222416

----------


## Plusic

to je samo fix, nije 2-fix  :Sad: 
a redovna cijena njihova je u konacnici ista kao i kod nas (istina dobije se povrat).

A kako se moze dobiti njihova klubska cijena? to je vec poprilicna razlika  :Wink:

----------


## puntica

> to je samo fix, nije 2-fix 
> a redovna cijena njihova je u konacnici ista kao i kod nas (istina dobije se povrat).
> 
> A kako se moze dobiti njihova klubska cijena? to je vec poprilicna razlika


sori, nisam skužila

klupska cijena se može dobiti dok traje akcija, a to je do neznamkad, trebalo bi pogledati na letku

a može je dobiti svatko tko je član njihovog kluba. a članom može postati tkogod želi, ispuniš pristupnicu u dućanu i odmah ostvariš popust  :Grin:

----------


## Plusic

super, hvala ti puno na objasnjenju  :Smile: 
sad jos samo moram naci nekoga tko ide u SLO da mi uzme AS po klupskoj cijeni i sebi ostavi povrat  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> super, hvala ti puno na objasnjenju 
> sad jos samo moram naci nekoga tko ide u SLO da mi uzme AS po klupskoj cijeni i sebi ostavi povrat


Ako cemo mi ici i uzimati za nas, javim ti se!

----------


## Plusic

moze, hvala  :Wink: 

sad sam bas gledala njihove opcije online kupovine, neznam gdje to oni salju? u postu najblizu granicnom prijelazu? da li mora biti dostava u SLO ili moze biti i u HR? (nekako mi logika kaze da bi bila u SLO)
a ako i ide putem online shoppinga da li ostvarujemo pravo na povrat?
koliko uopce iznosi povrat ?

(vidi se da sam nova u svemu  :Wink: )

----------


## Deaedi

> moze, hvala 
> 
> sad sam bas gledala njihove opcije online kupovine, neznam gdje to oni salju? u postu najblizu granicnom prijelazu? da li mora biti dostava u SLO ili moze biti i u HR? (nekako mi logika kaze da bi bila u SLO)
> a ako i ide putem online shoppinga da li ostvarujemo pravo na povrat?
> koliko uopce iznosi povrat ?
> 
> (vidi se da sam nova u svemu )


Za sada on line funkcionira samo za Sloveniju. Jednom sam ih pitala da li je moguće poslati na poštu blizu granice, ali mi nisu ništa odgovorili. Preko on-line shoppinga, s obzirom da se onda šalje eventualno u poštu u SLO, nema prava na povrat, tako da onda i nije tako isplativo.

----------


## Plusic

> koliko uopce iznosi povrat ?


 nisam jos nikada ovako planirano isla u shopping, pa bi mozda cak otisla i kupila odmah dvije, za starijeg i za mladjeg  :Wink:

----------


## mis-pis

Nema veze sa AS, ali moje iskustvo s povratom poreza. Neke stvari smo kupovali u Njemackoj, slali nam na njemacku adresu poznanika, ali posto racun glasi na moje ime ili ime MM-a (online kupovina), imali smo pravo na povrat poreza. S tim da osoba na cije ime glasi racun to iznese iz EU. Neki praktikuju slanje tax-free formulara uz artikal, a neki salju onaj dokument koji nakon ovjere na carini saljes njima postom uz racun, pa oni onda izvrse povrat.

Mada nas slovenski carinici ne mogu cinkati cainicima na BiH granici.

----------


## Deaedi

> nisam jos nikada ovako planirano isla u shopping, pa bi mozda cak otisla i kupila odmah dvije, za starijeg i za mladjeg


Onda imaš problem carine, do 1000kn možeš uvesti, ali 2 su debelo iznad, pa ako naletiš na nekog malo revnijeg carinika, evo problema.

----------


## Suzzy

Mi jučer kupili ovu sa isofixom, zasad mi izgleda super, najviše me strah tog jastučića jer mrzi biti vezana a to mi se čini kao još gora verzija i bojim se da će joj biti vruće, to mi je tek palo na pamet kad smo malecku smjestili u AS. Zna li netko ima li pamučnih (ljetnih) presvlaka za ovaj model???

Imam problem kod postavljanja iste, naime piše da stražnja strana AS mora savršeno prianjati na sjedalo automobila što mi nikako ne postižemo, naslanja se samo gornji dio. Čini mi se stabilna, ne mrda nikamo ali me to još uvijek muči. Kako je kod vas?

----------


## Plusic

za sta sluzi ovo? 
S pritrditvenimi pasovi je popolnoma onemogočeno  kakršnokoli premikanje avtosedeža Cybex, kar zagotavlja še boljšo  varnost vašega otroka.

----------


## Plusic

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222508

----------


## Plusic

> Onda imaš problem carine, do 1000kn možeš uvesti, ali 2 su debelo iznad, pa ako naletiš na nekog malo revnijeg carinika, evo problema.


 znaci morala bi prijaviti obje i uzdati se u njihovu dobru volju?
koliko mogu platiti carine? (2 puta 190 EUR, 2 osobe putuju?)

----------


## mis-pis

Po pričvršćivanje trake u potpunosti spriječiti svaki pokret sjedišta Cybex automobil, koji pruža još veću sigurnost vašeg djeteta.



By attaching the straps completely prevented any movement of the Cybex car seat, which provides even better security of your child.




Rece google translate.  :Smile:

----------


## Plusic

> Mi jučer kupili ovu sa isofixom, zasad mi izgleda super, najviše me strah tog jastučića jer mrzi biti vezana a to mi se čini kao još gora verzija i bojim se da će joj biti vruće, to mi je tek palo na pamet kad smo malecku smjestili u AS. Zna li netko ima li pamučnih (ljetnih) presvlaka za ovaj model???
> 
> Imam problem kod postavljanja iste, naime piše da stražnja strana AS mora savršeno prianjati na sjedalo automobila što mi nikako ne postižemo, naslanja se samo gornji dio. Čini mi se stabilna, ne mrda nikamo ali me to još uvijek muči. Kako je kod vas?


 ono sto me najvise zanima - teta u tintilinicu mi je rekla da imaju TT a poslije sam citala da nema ni nigu ni TT?
koji auto imate?
jel jos netko imao slican slucaj?

----------


## Plusic

> Po pričvršćivanje trake u potpunosti spriječiti svaki pokret sjedišta Cybex automobil, koji pruža još veću sigurnost vašeg djeteta.
> 
> 
> 
> By attaching the straps completely prevented any movement of the Cybex car seat, which provides even better security of your child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rece google translate.


 hvala  :Wink: 
prijevod kao takav mi nije problem nego ne kuzim cemu to sluzi? gdje to prikopcam? jel to rjesava problem na koji je naisla Suzzy?

----------


## Plusic

suzzy - kakva je cactus uzivo?

----------


## puntica

> Imam problem kod postavljanja iste, naime piše da stražnja strana AS mora savršeno prianjati na sjedalo automobila što mi nikako ne postižemo, naslanja se samo gornji dio. Čini mi se stabilna, ne mrda nikamo ali me to još uvijek muči. Kako je kod vas?


ne znam što da ti kažem, pretpostavljam da nisi sjedalicu isprobala u autu prije nego što si je kupila?!

ja sa htjela kupiti jednu as 9-18, ali nisam jer na naša sjedala nije pasala, bila je preširoka.

ne znam dal imaš mogućnost otići na neki od rodinih pregleda autosjedalica? tako ćeš biti sigurna da je dobro postavljena, a ako nije, dobit ćeš savjet

----------


## Suzzy

*puntica*, istina nisam ju isprobala prije nego smo ju kupili, poslala na brzinu MM u Brežice i evo... pretražujem net, gledam snimke na youtube ali još uvijek ne kužim gdje griješimo. Obavezno ću morati na Rodin pregled, nadam se da će ubrzo imati koji u Zg. 

*Plusic*, nisam osobno kupovala pa ne znam kako uživo izgledaju boje. Imamo Seat Alteu sa sportskim sjedalima, ne znam jel u tome keč

----------


## mis-pis

> Mi jučer kupili ovu sa isofixom, zasad mi izgleda super, najviše me strah tog jastučića jer mrzi biti vezana a to mi se čini kao još gora verzija i bojim se da će joj biti vruće, to mi je tek palo na pamet kad smo malecku smjestili u AS. Zna li netko ima li pamučnih (ljetnih) presvlaka za ovaj model???
> 
> Imam problem kod postavljanja iste, naime piše da stražnja strana AS mora savršeno prianjati na sjedalo automobila što mi nikako ne postižemo, naslanja se samo gornji dio. Čini mi se stabilna, ne mrda nikamo ali me to još uvijek muči. Kako je kod vas?


Iskreno, ne znam kod koga se AS u potpunosti ledjima naslanja na sjediste auta. Mi to kod AS II/III isto ne postizemo. Najvise je naslonjen onaj dio za glavu. Kod ledja ima supljina. Pa sjedista auta nisu tako ravna.

A tvoja AS je I/II/III, ipak "gradjom" ima odlike II/III (zahvaljujuci jastuku postaje i I), tako da je to tipicno za taj tip sjedalica. Ipak nije klasicna grupe I, tad je ipak slucaj malo drugaciji.

----------


## Plusic

dolje u sjedalu je cvrsta jer je drzi isofix, to mi je sasvim jasno, ali zato bi morala imati TT koji ce je drzati gore ili pak nogu kao uporiste da joj pruzi stabilnost...

mi imamo trenutno u autu MC priori fix i skroz je "sjela".


probat cu sjedalicu u auto prije nego ih kupim, hvala na savjetu.

a jos uvijek nisam shvatila za sta sluzi onaj pojas?

----------


## Plusic

evo me sa najnovijim informacijama - kupili smo i imamo isti problem, donji dio je cvrst ali gore malo plese, odn. nije cvrsta kao npr MC priori fix. 
Teta iz ducana koja nam je montirala i sve objasnila kaze da je to tako za te sjedalice normalno, da ih jos drzi pojas od sjedala.
i istina, kad se zaveze pojas onda se ne micu toliko kao ovako "prazne".

kupila sam i ovaj dodatni pojas, medjutim neznam sta sa njim?

sutra idem na pregled, nadam se da ce mi savjetnici pomoci  :Wink:

----------


## elly07

za ovaj remen sam naletila na slikicu da se on u biti veže oko uzglavlja sjedalice pa oko naslona sjedala auta http://www.detskyraj.cz/images/clank...g_belt_ilu.jpg

----------


## elly07

a kako ste na kraju riješili problem "plešuće sjedalice"? Ima li kakav catch?

i zanima me zašto ste se odlučile za Cybex a ne za Kiddy? (pitam jer većinom roditelji koji se odluče na AS sa tim stolićem lome koplja između Kiddy i Cybex. To je i moja najveća dilema trenutno)

----------


## Suzzy

> evo me sa najnovijim informacijama - kupili smo i imamo isti problem, donji dio je cvrst ali gore malo plese, odn. nije cvrsta kao npr MC priori fix. 
> Teta iz ducana koja nam je montirala i sve objasnila kaze da je to tako za te sjedalice normalno, da ih jos drzi pojas od sjedala.
> i istina, kad se zaveze pojas onda se ne micu toliko kao ovako "prazne".
> 
> kupila sam i ovaj dodatni pojas, medjutim neznam sta sa njim?
> 
> sutra idem na pregled, nadam se da ce mi savjetnici pomoci


Kako je prošao pregled?

----------


## sierra

Može neko napisati odgovor? I mi gledamo ovu pa nas zanima dali ste otkrili zašto pleše? jel se djeca bune na jastučić? a jel se onda veže sa pojasom od auta ili nikako?

----------


## Plusic

sjedalica ne plese, vec lijepo sjeda u auto kada je ispravno montirana (hvala rodinom pregledu AS  :Smile: )
mali pomak naslona koji je primjetan je zapravo tu radi boljeg prijanjanja uz sjedalo auta. potrebno je skinuti naslon za glavu sa sjedala gdje se montira sjedalica i onda sjedalica lijepo sjeda, cvrsta je i nema problema.

Kod nas je nastao problem kod montiranja ali zbog auta, inace koliko sam cula na rodinom pregledu od savjetnice, manje vise svi Renaulti imaju uvucene kopce za pojas i onda sama sjedalica sjeda malo preko te kopce, ali ja sam se u roku par dana naucila tako kopcati.

Jastuk je super prihvatio i malac od 14mjeseci koji je sjeo po prvi put u tu AS (iz MC CAbrio) kao i stariji trogodisnjak koji je sjeo u nju nakon voznje u MC Tobi i Priori fix.
Stovise, cini mi se da se starijem jako svidio jastuk.

Manu za sada nemam, osim sto moram priznati da je za roditelje jednostavnije vezivanje "obicnih" AS jer za zavezati ovu moras uistinu zakoraciti u auto  :Wink: 

Naslon se spusta dok dijete nije u AS (ja nisam jos nikada uspjela spustiti u lezeci dok je dijete u AS niti dok je AS privezana) ali meni to nikada jos nije bilo potrebno jer su i na duzim relacijama spavali bez spustanja AS, glavica im je lijepo sjela izmedju bocnih zastitnih jastucica i nije padala prema naprijed.
Istina, jednom je mladji zaspao kao pijanac, naslonio je ruke na jastuk ispred sebe i glavu zabacio na ruke :lol

i za kraj samo jedna napomena rodinim savjetnicama za AS, vjerovatno su dosad vec stekle iskustvo jer kad sam ja bila to im je bila prva Cybex sjedalica - sjedalica se u lezeci polozaj ne spusta narancastom ruckom i izvlacenjem postolja, vec crvenom ruckom (gornjom) klasicnim zgibom sjedalice unutar postolja.

----------


## sierra

o hvala na odgovoru..nisam shvatila za koje kopčanje treba zakoračiti u auto? Jer mi bi uzeli sa isofixom pa bi stalno bila unutra.....ili misliš na vezanje djeteta tj postavljanje?? A jel se veže sa pojasom od auta ili se uopče ne veže?

----------


## sierra

Ajme pa šta svaki put treba kopčat sve? Sad sam gledala na you tubeu da se mora sa pojasom od auta. Inače izgleda svemirski,makar mi je djete nekak ko siroče unutra. Ufff teška je odluka cybex-romer evolva ili kiddy ????

----------


## BOZZ

Evo i mi se dvoumili između cybeks ili kiddy i prevagnula kiddy radi boljeg materijala na as,ocijene su im iste tako sam se vodila po tome.Nego moje je pitanje sada kiddy nema isofiks i malo surfam ono sigurnije je da je sjedalica fiksirana za sijedalo auta pa ako mi možete odgovoriti jeli to vezanje samo pojasem sigurno?Jastuk mi je super i malac je dobro prihvatio,a i presudilo je to jer jastukom su manja oštečenja na vratnu kralježnicu pri sudaru.Jer malo gledam ali kiddy nema ni za jednu sjedalicu isofix osim skupine 0 ili se varam?

----------


## mali laf

Mi imamo cybexicu i prezadovoljni mi i gospodična korisnica!Sjedalica je lagana za prebacivanje iz auta u auto,jednostavno se veže i stvarno dobro sjedi u svakom sjedalu....a i "šank" je multifunkcionalan!! :Smile: ))

----------


## nela08

Da li ova AS može u auto koji nema isofix?

https://www.facebook.com/babycenter.hr

----------


## Maruška

Ako misliš na Cybex Pallas Fix... Evo iz uputa:
*ISOFIX Connect System offers enhanced safety and stability and easy one-click installation.*
The seat's connectors simply snap into the vehicle's ISOFIX anchorage points. The connectors can easily be folded away, so that the seat is also compatible with cars not equipped with ISOFIX.

----------


## nela08

> Ako misliš na Cybex Pallas Fix... Evo iz uputa:
> *ISOFIX Connect System offers enhanced safety and stability and easy one-click installation.*
> The seat's connectors simply snap into the vehicle's ISOFIX anchorage points. The connectors can easily be folded away, so that the seat is also compatible with cars not equipped with ISOFIX.


HVALA! Vidiš to sam se i sama mogla sjetiti i potražiti!

----------


## nela08

Jel ima netko? Čini se odlična....

----------


## IvanaR

Ja sam uzela Pallas2 za sina. U principu mi se mnogo sviđaju ta sedišta sa štitnikom ćerka mi ima Kiddy. Prezadovoljni smo. Sada za sina nismo mogli da nađemo Kiddy pa smo uzeli Cybex. Cybex je imao nešto višu ocenu, Kiddy mi je ugodnija tkanina na dodir. Mislilm da koju god čovek izabere neće pogrešiti. Neki su se roditelji žalili da im je deci vruće u takvim sedištima, mi tih problema nismo imali, inače se vozimo bez klime (muž je smatra izvorom svih bolesti i zala  :starac: i ne pali je).

----------


## nela08

Hvala.

----------


## nela08

Jel netko zna kakva je razlika između Pallas i Isis AS. Izgledaju jako slično, ali je isis jeftinija? Ne mogu naći kako isis prolazi na testovima, pallas ima super ocjene.

https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvodi/5059/autosjedalice

----------


## Shime

Pozdrav;

da li netko zna može li se kako produžiti pojas jer imamo problema sa kopčanjem CYBEX Pallas-FIX sjedalice u Pežou 307, 2002. godina?
Naime, za sad još mogu zakopčati sjedalicu tako da se naslonim na nju i nekako uguram kopču, ali kad nam malena malo poraste, onda bi se onaj jastuk trrebao pomaknuti van, a tu nemam nikakve šanse ni blizu da zakopčam pojas.....  :Sad: 

Vidio sam na e-Bayu da ima tih produženja za pojas, ali nisam siguran koliko je to sigurno.

Hvala!

----------


## Shime

Pozdrav;

nakon malo istraživanja, došao sam do zaključka da je ugradnja dužeg pojasa nemoguća misija (od strane ovlaštenih srevisera).  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kemijanje je isto tako nemoguća misija zato jer je kemijanje (produžavanje pojasa rezanjem i krpanjem, i slično). 

Ali, stariji modeli imaju kopču napravljenu na traci, pa pričvršćenu u karoseriju. Provjerio sam na Peugeotu 106 i kopča odgovara pojasu. Dakle, jedno od rješenja bi bio zamijena kopče 'starijim modelom'.  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 


Nadam se da nekome pomaže. 

Lijep pozdrav.

----------


## Idnom

Molim pomoc! Upravo je nasa romerica zavrsila na servisu i dobili smo zamjensku cybex pallas 2 fix i nabrzaka je montirali (znam da tako ne bi trebalo) i nije mi jasno dal ako je na vodilicama koje zakacim na isofix zeleni indikator (uz crveni gumb) jel to znaci da je OK? 
Citam upute i nije mi jasno! Molim ako netko zna da mi pomogne!!! Hvaala

----------


## rahela

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWsP6yIgyTU

vidi ovaj link, ako je kao tu, onda je ok (negdje na 1,50 min)

----------


## Idnom

Hvala Rahela!  :Smile: 
Dobro smo montirali!

----------


## ivanakt

Molim vas pomoć, imamo problem sa AS. Nakon što sam nekoliko puta zvala trgovinu gdje smo kupili AS i naravo ostali bez odgovora, nadam se da će mi ovdje netko pomoći. Sjedalicu nikako ne možemo spustiti u polegnuti položaj, probali smo dok je malena bila u njoj i dok nije bila. Sjedalica je pravilno montirana sa isofixom. Ako netko može pomoći unaprijed hvala!

----------


## ivanakt

Molim vas treba mi pomoc,nasa AS se ne moze spustit u polegnuti polozaj. Ako je netko imao ovaj problem molim da se javi. Hvala!

----------


## ivanakt

Imamo problem sa sjedalicom cybex pallas 2 fix,ne moze se spustit u polegnuti polozaj. Da li je netko mozda imao ovaj problem? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## ema 1

Ivana 
Naša se spusta jedino kad nije zakopčana 
Znaci kad krećemo na put stavimo je u ležeći položaj i tako funkcionira dok u vožnji nema šanse da je spustimo

----------


## ivanakt

> Ivana 
> Naša se spusta jedino kad nije zakopčana 
> Znaci kad krećemo na put stavimo je u ležeći položaj i tako funkcionira dok u vožnji nema šanse da je spustimo


Nasa se ne spusta nikako :Sad:  zvala sam nekoliko puta trgovinu u kojoj smo kupili sjedalicu ali bez ikakvog odgovora.

----------


## nela08

Nasa se spusta i zakopcana u vožnji ako je nužno, ali vraća se u početni samo otkopcana i prazna. Čini mi se da je tako i u testu na yt.

----------


## ivanakt

> Nasa se spusta i zakopcana u vožnji ako je nužno, ali vraća se u početni samo otkopcana i prazna. Čini mi se da je tako i u testu na yt.


Da gledala sam sva moguca videa na yt i pokusali smo je spustit,ali bez uspjeha. Rekli su nam da bi trbali odmaknuti sjedalicu od naslona i onda spustiti,probali smo i to ali bez uspjeha, sigurno je neki priblem u sjedalici :Sad:

----------


## Smokvica.

ivanakt, gdje ste kupili as, jeste iz zg  :Confused:

----------


## ivanakt

> ivanakt, gdje ste kupili as, jeste iz zg


Kupili smo u baby centru preko web shopa,iz Sibenika sam. Mislim da cemo otici u St pa da pogledaju u cemu je problem,jer preko telefona kad sam zvala nekoliko puta su mi rekli da odmaknem sjedalicu od naslona u autu pa da je onda probam spustit,i naravno da nisam uspila,jer se sjedaliva ne treba i ne smije odmicati od naslona vec cvrsto stati uz naslon.... Tako da toliko o njihovoj strucnosti

----------


## lavko

Imam Juno 2 Fix od Cybexa i to je najgira sjedalica koju sam.mogla kupiti.

----------


## Smokvica.

Jastuk vam ne paše?

----------


## lavko

Upravo to...katastrofa, dijete mi ima 9 kg i taj jastuk je svu stisne a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako onda dijete od 18 kila stane u sjedalicu. Užas. Sv je stisne i rukice joj sa strane vire onako fiksirano. Platili smo je skupo, a danas još čitam u Jutarnjem da je materijal štetan.

----------


## Kaae

Ja se trudim i trudim i trudim i trudim... i nikako ne uspijevam shvatiti te nove sendvice.   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## rahela

*lavko* u kojoj sjedalici je do sada dijete bilo?
hoda li samostalno?
preporuka je što dulje biti u sjedalici okrenutoj suprotno smjeru vožnje 
uvjeti za prelazak u smjer vožnje su: da dijete ima barem 10kg, barem godinu dana i samostalno hodanje

možete li zamijeniti novu sjedalicu? prije koliko je kupljena?

----------


## lavko

Ima 14 mjeseci, hoda i nije bas teska, 9 kg. Mjesec dana je u njoj al kupili smo je puno prije..tako da cu je prodati, mozda nekom donese srecu.

----------


## rahela

da, na žalost je to često tako
roditelji prenagle sa kupovinom, zbog akcija ili nekih drugih razloga, a na kraju ispadne da im sjedalica ne odgovara

zato uvijek preporučamo da se djeca voze u odgovarajućim i postojećim sjedalicama dok god ih ne prerastu, a onda u kupovinu nove, sa obaveznim isprobavanjem da li odgovara djetetu i autu u kojem će se voziti

nadam se da ćete pronaći neko rješenje

a ako možete dođite na pregled AS koji će biti 13.12. od 10-12h na parkiralištu MUPa u Heinzelovoj, pa da vidimo je li to zbilja prestisnuto ili to tako i treba biti (jer da nije stisnuto zbog previše lufta između djeteta i sjedalice, došlo bi do ozljeda u sudaru)

----------


## suma

Mi imamo pallas i super nam je. U pocetku taj jastuk djeluje glomazno, ali sad odlaze stvari na njega i ne smeta joj uopce. Mozda ce vasoj kad malo ode u visinu biti bolje... 
I ja sjedalicu mogu staviti u lezeci dok je na semaforu crveno s vozacevog sica (vratiti gore ju ne mogu jer je moram odmaknuti od naslona). Al treba vremena da se skuzi sistem. Ta "ruckica" za spustanje ima kao zubac i treba ju do kraja stisnuti da bi se sjedalica spustila...

----------


## lavko

Prodano!
Tražim novu i dokazim na pregled 13.og.

----------


## Smokvica.

Neznam jel gore pisalo, vjerojatno je, al svakako je pokušajte namontirati prije kupnje  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

> Prodano!
> Tražim novu i dokazim na pregled 13.og.


probaj pogledati BeSafe. Nama je bila super. http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...izi-comfort-x5

----------


## lavko

Pa evo gledam Maxi Cosi i Romer, vidjet ću i BeSafe, hvala Beti.
I svakako ću staviti dijete u sjedalicu prije kupovine.

Jedino ne razumijem one crash testove od ADAC-a, ne znam njemački, ima li kakav prijevod negdje?

----------


## lukab

adac-ovi testovi nisu ključni za odabir (kao niti jedni drugi). Tebi je najbitnije da ima atest, da odgovara djetetu i da se može pravilno i čvrsto montirati u auto. Kad sve isprobaš, ako ti odgovara i financijski onda je to sjedalica za vas.
Ako imate bilo kakvih nedoumica slobodno pitaj. I vidimo se na pregledu 13.tog  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Aha...onda se neću zamarati testovima. Onda idemo u dućan i isprobavamo tamo, valjda je smijem tamo staviti u sjedalicu?
Jer ovaj cybex sam poslala muža i on kupio. Tuka jedna.

----------


## lukab

Staviti dijete u sjedalicu i onda isprobati sjedalicu i u autu.
I sve to prije kupnje. 
Zamolite prodavačice, uglavnom daju... dogovorite se s njima... nema smisla kupovati sjedalicu koja se ne može montirati u vaš auto.

----------


## lavko

Upravo smo kupili Recaro Young Sport Hero, 9-36 kg..znaci sve grupe. Nadam se da ce sluziti. N sjedi u njoj i igra se.

----------

